# My New Blog on OT History



## ThomasCartwright (Aug 1, 2010)

I have just set up a blog in which I will be dealing with the _Life of Esther_ and the _Life of Joseph_ as well as a series on the _Lord's Praye_r.

O L D F A I T H

I would appreciate any good tips for resources also.


----------

